# Dadant Order



## usaairforceeod (Jan 22, 2011)

I am an aspiring Beek and a couple weeks ago ordered everything I needed to get started aside from hive bodies from Dadant in Chico, CA. I asked them for the milled metal entrance reducers (using the item number in the catalog). These go for about 2 bucks. Instead I received a couple shoddy pieces of thin sheet metal looking like it had been cut with tin snips to make a little notch. After looking at the catalog again I realized this is another metal entrance reducer (with a different item #) that goes for about 85 cents. Of course I was charged for the $2 ones all the same. All that is fairly minor and could have been easily overlooked and resolved but upon further inspection of my invoice I realized they also charged me for two smokers when in fact I ordered, and received, only one. So at the end of the day they overcharged me about $45 on a less than $100 order, or almost 50%. I will be calling them tomorrow and will update this post with their response and what actions they plan to take to correct their mistakes.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Dadant Order Mess*

They are bound to make a mistake sooner or later.


----------



## usaairforceeod (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: Dadant Order Mess*

Indeed, everyone makes mistakes. I just find it aggravating when someone's CARELESS mistakes cost me money.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Dadant Order Mess*

Im sure they will take care of it. 

Always got to remember, employees usually make the mistake, and that is out of their control. Maybe you will get money back and some credit and you will come out ahead. Wishful thinking Im sure but maybe.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Dadant Order Mess*

Dadant will take care of it...

I like the entrance reducers they sent you by mistake. They are stamped out of galvanized sheet-metal and later tin-snipped by me to fit my 8-frame hives. 

https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=213

I leave them on year round. You may want to keep them...


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Dadant Order Mess*

I have actually used BOTH of the described entrance reducers. I like the ones they sent you more also. You might just try to get a refund on the difference.

The problem I had with the others, is that, unless you move the slide over and open up a side of the hive entrance entirely, bees can't pull debris, the dead, etc. out through the holes. So you end up with a plugged entrance after awhile. Once you move the slide over, they can get back to housecleaning, but then, you don't have much of an entrance reducer either.

I ended up giving the 'expensive' reducers away and now use only the .85 reducers!


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Usaairforceeod - Welcome to the excitingly joyous world of beekeeping! One thing I learned early on, is that I always telephone my order in, and talk to a real person. Mistakes can still be made, but... and I have the catalogue in front of me too. Also from reading the forum, different branches of Dadant's handle things a little differently - some better, some not so good, it apparently depends on local management. Hopefully you'll have good results from the branch you dealt with. 
Regards,
Steven


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

You also could have reduced the possibility of error by buying local. Nothing quite like picking it up and holding it before making the purchase.


----------



## WPG (Mar 28, 2010)

usaairforceeod said:


> I am an aspiring Beek and a couple weeks ago ordered everything I needed to get started aside from hive bodies from Dadant in Chico, CA.


Welcome to a new _world._

I've only dealt with the head office, but have noticed some gliches once-in-a-while. They always make it right and a little extra along the way.

I think part of the problem is you and 10's of 1,000's more just like you starting up each year.
It seems to double each year the last few years.

They have a lot of long time employees and of course _some_ turnover but the main thing is they are one of the few places actually adding to their workforce.

The newbee help gets used to only packing the most popular item, doesn't realize there are two different #'s with the same name.

I saved a hassle one time when I happened to be back in shipping during a mad rush with a 2-sheet order. An experienced gal was getting the big stuff boxed up and someone I had never seen before was boxing up the small stuff. 
But I didn't know it was mine until she carried it across the room and stacked on my pile. 
I'm a single guy and watch everything  so I had noticed when she stretched up to dig out a plastic scratcher instead of the new SS model.
They unsealed the box and showed her where the other design was.

When they said that was all of it I grabbed one of the boxes and carried it out to my vehicle. Got it in and things rearranged, turned to go back for more and there were 6 gals lined up with boxes and more coming out the door.
That was a quick load, with plenty of apologies.
And these gals had *stacks* of orders done for shipping, others for pick-up and lots more to do.

And they thanked _me_.

Sorry for the book, but what I'm trying to say is I think they're a good USA company and will do you right.

What I get wouldn't pay the coffee bill but top to bottom acts like I'm doing _them_ a favor buying there.

Goodluck with your bees.


----------



## usaairforceeod (Jan 22, 2011)

Preferred entrance reducer aside, the overcharging is the problem more than the incorrect item. And I did call in this order and have all item numbers ready. That being said, thanks for the advice on the reducers, I will have to take a good look at both and maybe give them both a try but I won't be sending the cheaper ones back regardless. I talked to a manager today and he told me he would look into it and plans to send me the 2 correct reducers (and I can just keep the wrong ones since shipping would basically negate their cost) and that he would credit me for the phantom smoker. This is a satisfactory resolution in my mind and the fellow I talked to was polite and did apologize for the problems. I wouldn't call it spectacular service but they definitely corrected the problem. Thanks to everyone for the welcome's and the advice. See you around the boards!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

usaairforceeod said:


> I wouldn't call it spectacular service but they definitely corrected the problem.


What would you call it? They made a mistake and corrected it and apologized and you got extra entrance reducers for free......


----------



## usaairforceeod (Jan 22, 2011)

I would call it satisfactory as I already stated. If you consider what they did to be spectacular than I hope you consider them in the future. Simply relating my experiences and giving my opinion. Sorry if that bothers you.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

While "spectacular " isn't used to describe any customer service that I've experienced, I think Dadant was very reasonable in correcting the error.

What more do you want? 

You aren't out any money and you got a couple of freebies.

If you are accustomed to receiving "spectacular" care or service you may need to adapt to receiving, at best, timely and reasonable correction of supplier errors.


----------



## usaairforceeod (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes sir, perfectly reasonable. Not sure if people think I'm being sarcastic or something but I am not. I am fine with their response and actions, just not blown away. I have no complaints other than the initial error. I changed the message logo to a little thumbs up didn't I


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

usaairforceeod said:


> snip
> 
> I am fine with their response and actions, just not blown away.



Would a free extractor "blow you away"?





> I changed the message logo to a little thumbs up didn't I


Apparently not.


----------



## usaairforceeod (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm sorry you have never experienced excellent customer service because it can really make your day (and no I don't mean getting a bunch of free stuff). I think I've been fair and accurate in what I've said about the company and my experience. After the strange and sarcastic responses I will think twice before posting on these boards again. This will certainly be the last reply I make on this thread.


----------



## WPG (Mar 28, 2010)

Glad it's going to work out ok.

Don't know why these guys got a wild hair and are taking it personally.

I was Navy, don't know what an eod is.

I get supicious of 'spectacular service', but expect easy corrections when not right.

Sounds like you had 3-4 different people working on your order.


----------



## okaive (Jan 27, 2011)

WPG said:


> Glad it's going to work out ok.
> 
> I was Navy, don't know what an eod is.


If you were Navy, then you SHOULD know what EOD is. They are the only ones that make sure that the mines are blown-up before the ship hits it. 





BeeCurious said:


> You aren't out any money



Sorry, but IMO he is out of money. 




usaairforceeod said:


> that he would credit me for the phantom smoker.



If they were satisfactory, they would have credited the money back to his credit card and not make sure that he has to buy from them again for the use of his $45.


----------



## WPG (Mar 28, 2010)

okaive said:


> If you were Navy, then you SHOULD know what EOD is. They are the only ones that make sure that the mines are blown-up before the ship hits it.


The ole' grey cells are fuzzy.
I still can't think what EOD is suppossed to mean.
Maybe they came up with some new ones since I ran mine sweeps on a little creek across the pond some years ago, hauling the UDT's around occasionally.

Airforce didn't have boots on the ground _(or water)_ where we were at.



I assumed the credit was to the form of payment, not on a _new_ account.


----------



## starbits (Nov 29, 2010)

WPG said:


> The ole' grey cells are fuzzy.
> I still can't think what EOD is suppossed to mean.


EOD = Explosive Ordnance Disposal

All 4 services have their own personnel and utilize them differently. Only Navy detachments I visited were on a flattop and a shore detachment in Japan. Don't know what ships or installations would have EOD personnel, but I would imagine clearing mines would be handled by mine sweepers not EOD unless is it a isolated thing floating around. 

Starbits


----------



## okaive (Jan 27, 2011)

I was on the USS Wisconsin (BB-64) during the 1st gulf war. We had EOD on there just for mines. Mine sweeps aren't with ever ship that goes out, so every ship has someone or something to diffuse mines.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I wasn’t so much being critical, but curious. You used the word spectacular and I wondered what they could have done that would make you call it spectacular. If you’d only said that you were satisfied…the question would never have arisen.
So, what would it have taken? No criticism…just wondering.


----------

